# Trying To Post Pics And Improve My Photo Skills



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)




----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)




----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)




----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

woof !


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Well you've certainly mastered the posting bit. Great shot of the Super Ocean.....looks good on the blue Sharkskin strap....


----------



## johnny8977 (Aug 2, 2014)

Without doing anything in regards to the actual technicality of taking a photo, you could concentrate a touch more on your composition. Forgive me if you know, but Google 'composition and the rule of 3rd's'.


----------



## johnny8977 (Aug 2, 2014)

Admittedly that rule doesn't apply so much to pics of watches.......


----------



## mexico75 (Aug 21, 2014)

They are good shots in them selves but the backgrounds are a bit bland, and the Super Ocean shot would look better just by changing the angle of the watch maybe to 45 degrees across the frame. Another tip is don't use photobucket, PB uses steam powered compression software that makes your pictures look terrible. Compare your original shot to the picture posted here, the one in this thread looks soft and out of focus but I'd bet anything your original picture is a lot sharper. The best online photo storage/ uploader I've found is flickr and most photographers I know would agree.


----------



## mexico75 (Aug 21, 2014)

Left Flickr. Right Photobucket


----------

